# reicht diese Teichfolie?



## retep003 (20. Apr. 2013)

Hallo,

ich hätte eine schnelle Frage:

Reicht diese Teichfolie : http://www.amazon.de/Heissner-GmbH-Teichfolien-Zuschnitt-PVC/dp/B004911N3E/ref=sr_1_137?s=garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1366480286&sr=1-137&keywords=Heissner+GmbH bei einer Tiefe von ca 80-90 cm. Der Untergrund ist Erde mit ein paar Steinchen. Ich würde unter die Folie 2 lagen Dachfolie legen. (1 m breit). Also könnte die Folie von unten nicht beschädigt werden. Gegen Hunde muss sie nicht beständig sein. Also reicht sie dafür das der Teich dicht bleibt?

mfg


----------



## Christine (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: reicht diese Teichfolie?*

Schnelle Antwort: Spar lieber noch ein bisschen und kauf Dir eine anständige Folie und mit entsprechendem Vlies, sonst fängst Du spätestens nächstes Jahr mit dem Reparieren an.
Und das macht keine Freude.


----------



## retep003 (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: reicht diese Teichfolie?*

Wenn ich fragen darf: Was für eine ?


----------



## koifischfan (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: reicht diese Teichfolie?*

Ja, die Folie reicht.

Was ist Dachfolie? Du meinst Dachpappe?
Keine Ahnung, ob sich das Bitumenzeug mit PVC verträgt. Für mich so etwas nichts in der Erde zu suchen. Bei deren Verlegung werden immer scharfe Kanten entstehen, die die Folie zerstören werden.


----------



## burki (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: reicht diese Teichfolie?*

Hallo

warum diese Experimente: Dachfolie.... (EPDM?)  

Nimm Teichvlies und eine gute Teichfolie!
(z.b. Naturagart....)

Wenn was undicht wird und man muss alles ausräumen,..... bedenke das mal.


----------



## Joerg (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: reicht diese Teichfolie?*

Bei der Tiefe sollte die gut passen.
Die großen Steine entfernen, etwas Sand und dann ein stabiles Vlies.
Von Unten können Wurzeln oder Mäuse die Folie beschädigen.


----------



## retep003 (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: reicht diese Teichfolie?*

Erstmals Danke für die Antworten.

Zur Idee mit der Dachfolie kam ich deswegen weil Sie sehr reißfest und dick (0.5 mm ) ist und ,weil noch ca 200 m vorhanden sind. Sie besteht nicht aus Bitumen und es bilden sich keine scharfen Kanten. Aber vielleicht kauf ich mir noch ein Teichvlies dazu ( http://www.amazon.de/20m%C2%B2-Teichvlies-Schutzvlies-300gr-30EUR/dp/B00B82ZL8K/ref=sr_1_1?s=garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1366484784&sr=1-1&keywords=teichvlies reicht die? ) 

Und dann hab ich noch eine Idee damit die Folie noch besser geschützt ist:

Dachfolie (2 Lagen)
Teichvlies
Teichfolie
Dachfolie (2 Lagen)
Billigefolie (schwarz;die Dachfolie ist weiß)

Würde das was bringen?


----------



## koifischfan (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: reicht diese Teichfolie?*

Nein?
Es reicht eine Lage Vlies und eine Lage Teichfolie.

Was ist denn nun Dachfolie?


----------



## retep003 (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: reicht diese Teichfolie?*

Eine weiße Folie ca 0.5 mm dick


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: reicht diese Teichfolie?*

Die Dachfolie würde ich weglassen, die bringt Dir nicht viel Vorteil, verkauf die bei ebay oder nutze die für was anderes. 
Ich nehm mal an, das ist so ne Art Unterspannbahn oder Dampfbremsfolie !? 
Wie schon gesagt: gescheites Vlies und gescheite Folie und gut is  
Wuzzel spart auch schon lange auf ne schöne EPDM Folie  

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## retep003 (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: reicht diese Teichfolie?*

Oke 

Also reicht die Folie und dieses Vlies?:

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004911N3E/ref=s9_simh_gw_p60_d0_i4?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0WBFJ60EJVTSHH4N4YXK&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375173&pf_rd_i=301128

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00B82ZL8K/ref=s9_simh_gw_p60_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0WBFJ60EJVTSHH4N4YXK&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375173&pf_rd_i=301128


----------



## koifischfan (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: reicht diese Teichfolie?*

Ja. Jein. Wenn keine durchwachsenden Wurzeln zu erwarten sind.
Obwohl vielleicht Einige schon zum 500 Vlies neigen würden.


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Apr. 2013)

*AW: reicht diese Teichfolie?*

Hi "Retep",
eine billige 0,5er PVC-Folie reicht für Deine Zwecke, das ist auch meine Meinung . Dein Teich hat noch keine kritische Größe, als dass eine Undichtigkeit in den nächsten paar Jahren mit einer finanziellen Katastrophe verbunden wäre (im schlimmsten Fall die Neukosten für den gesamten Inhalt) .
So ein Vlies wie abgebildet habe ich bei mir, und ich denke, darauf kann man verzichten . Nimm entweder 200er Baumarktmaterial (manche behaupten, dass es 300 oder sogar 500g/m² seien), oder belass es bei ein wenig Sand auf den Ebenen .


----------



## samorai (21. Apr. 2013)

*AW: reicht diese Teichfolie?*

Meinst Du Unterspannbahn,für's Ziegeldach oder Sanafil, eine Filz beschitete 2mm starke Folie für's Flachdach?

LG Ron!


----------



## retep003 (21. Apr. 2013)

*AW: reicht diese Teichfolie?*

Mit der Dachfolie mein ich Unterspannbahn (Ziegeldach) aber relativ dick


----------



## Michael der 2. (21. Apr. 2013)

*AW: reicht diese Teichfolie?*

Hi

Warum willst du unbedingt diese Folie rein tun? Ist noch zuviel übrig geblieben???
Es gibt Materialien, die (Gift-) Stoffe ins Wasser und an den Boden abgeben. So etwas hat da einfach nichts verloren.
Wer zu viel spart, bezahlt mehr. Einmal wenn er alles falsch gemacht hat und wieder, wenn er alles richtig machen muss.
Natürlich kannst du für einen flachen Teich, der nicht sonderlich groß ist, dünnere Folie kaufen. Der Wasserdruck ist geringer. Aber die Folie altert trotzdem und wird von Mikroorganismen (sehr langsam) zersetzt. Nehmen wir an sie "fressen" 0,5mm in 5 Jahren. Dann hällt 1mm dicke Folie trotzdem doppelt so lang. Natürlich kommt noch Sonne, Wurzeln etc hinzu. Bei manchen auch Wühlmäuse ;-(
Gutes Vließ kann man auch bei der zweiten Folie drin lassen, wenn es nichts besonderes (wie Wühlmäuse) abbekommen hat. Das muss man dann kontrollieren, wenn die Folie kaputt ist. Ich hab den "steinfreien Füllsand" (den man auch als Teicherde nimmt), unter das 900er Fließ (NG) getan. Etwa 5-10cm dick. Wenn sich dann Steine ins Fließ schaffen wollen (durch Frost zb) müssen sie erst mal ein gutes Stück wandern, bevor sie es überhaurt erreichen. Ich denke, dass das Fließ bei mir deshalb nur gegen Wurzeln stand halten muss.

Ich kann dir nur den Tipp geben es gleich anständig zu machen. Spar lieber und erfreu dich dann länger an dem, was du geschaffen hast. So ein Teich benötigt auch Zeit, um wie ein richtiger Teich zu wirken. Pflanzen, Tiere, das ganze "geschlossene" Ökosystem entwickelt sich immer wieder neu mit jeder Totalrenovierung.
Das ist nicht gut für die Lebewesen darin und auch fürs Auge nicht schön anzusehen, wenn kaum Pflanzen vorhanden sind. Ich wäre froh, mein Teich wäre schon gut bewachsen und nicht nur 20 grüne Tupfer am Ufer und im Wasser. Man sieht die schönen Fotos hier im Forum, wie sie alle schöne bewachsene Teiche haben. Ein neu angelegter sieht so aber noch lange nicht aus...

Denk nochmal drüber nach. Letztendlich ist es deine Entscheidung.

Grüße Michael


----------



## bernd1 (21. Apr. 2013)

*AW: reicht diese Teichfolie?*

Hi,
die Dachfolie würde ich auf keinen Fall nehmen. Es könnte zu chemischen Reaktionen mit der Teichfolie kommen, wenn diese direkt übereinander liegen.

Das dünne 300er-Fließ würde ich auch nicht verwenden. Ein spitzer Stein würde die dünne Teichfolie schnell erreichen.

Vielleicht mußt Du später auch mal in den Teich steigen, zwecks Reinigung oder Pflanzenschnitt oder was auch immer. Du stehst dann auf der dünnen Folie, evtl. hast Du noch Kies drauf, die Kiesel drücken sich in die Folie... ein weiterer spitzer Stein von unten... und Du darfst alles ausräumen und neu bauen.

Wie zuvor schon einige geschrieben haben: Spare lieber noch etwas und verwende sofort Material, das Dir keinen Ärger bringt und "ewig" hält. Nimm ein 900er-Fließ und Wühlmäuse, Steine & Co. haben keine Chance. Als Folie würde ich 1mm nehmen.

2 x bauen ist wesentlich teurer und nervig. Besonders, wenn gerade alles angefangen hat zu funktionieren...


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: reicht diese Teichfolie?*

Hi "Retep",
ich muss erst mal eine Lanze für Deine Unterspannbahn brechen, weil einige wohl falsch verstanden haben, was Du da nehmen willst . Auch wenn das Material üblicher Weise unter Ziegeldächern montiert wird, so ist es ein verwitterungsfestes, und zudem reißfestes Vlies. Im Gegensatz zur anfangs der von einigen befürchteten Bitumendachpappe (auch ich hatte beim ersten Überlesen Deines Beitrags in diese Richtung gedacht ) ist auch keine chemische Beeinträchtigung der Folie gegeben. Mit einer sehr einfachen 0,5 mm - PVC-Folie kann man auch sehr lange Freude mit dem Teich haben.
Natürlich haben die meisten recht, wenn sie daran erinnern, dass diese Investition nicht die größte am Teich wird . Dennoch sind viele damit glücklich. Wenn Du wirklich einen sehr preiswerten Teich ohne viel Fisch und Technik planst, dann spricht wenig dagegen.


----------



## samorai (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: reicht diese Teichfolie?*

Hallo Rolf!
Ne, Unterspannbahn hat nur eine gewisse Reisfestigkeit. Wenn man da rein tretet ist man schon eine Etage tiefer und in der Erde ist sie ständig Feuchtigkeit ausgesetzt.Ein Vlies hat den Vorteil der eindeutigen Trennung zw. Folie und Erdreich.Da sich die Wassertemperatur viel schneller ändert wie die Temperatur der darunter befindlichen Erde wirkt sie wie eine Dämmschicht.
Eine "dünne" Unterspannbahn vermag das nur teilweise oder ehe gar nicht.
Wenn eine Diffusion-offene Unterspannbahn so gut währe, bräuchte man gar keine Dachziegel mehr.
Dann gibt es noch eine Faustregel beim Innenausbauie Dämmung sollte immer 2cm Luft zur Unterspannbahn besitzen, Zelt-Effekt.
Meiner Meinung nach, sollte der Teich auch nicht jede Woche neu erfunden werden,auch wenn es sich nicht gerade gut anhört,"aber versucht Ihr eure Spiegeleier mit Wagenschmiere zu braten,ist auch Fett"!......Verzeihung.....

LG Ron!


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Apr. 2013)

*AW: reicht diese Teichfolie?*

Hallo Ron,
ich gebe Dir von Deinem Standpunkt aus sehr gerne recht, doch beantwortet das nicht ganz die Frage am Anfang... .
Eine Unterspannbahn ist ein vertretbares Material für eine Teichunterlage. Der Preis zum Neukauf ist so hoch wie "Vlies 900", damit ist das keine echte Alternative.
Ich sehe jedoch keinen Grund, ein solches Material als bedenkenfreie Alternative zu einem klassischen Teichvlies zu empfehlen, und für empfehlenswerter zu halten als "Recycling-Vliese", die auch als Teichvlies angeboten werden.
Aber vielleicht ist unser Threadersteller schon bei der Arbeit gewesen, und wir diskutieren völlig umsonst .


----------



## Wuzzel (23. Apr. 2013)

*AW: reicht diese Teichfolie?*

Gerade wegen dem schlechten Preis Leistungs Verhältnis scheidets doch aus. 
Nur weil es rumliegt ? Und nicht besser ist als ein Vlies ! 
Da würd ich doch die Unterspannbahn dem Dachdecker meines Vertrauens verkaufen, oder an einen Häuslebauer und den Erlös lieber in etwas bewährtes stecken. 
Das ist in meinen Augen die viel sinnvollere Lösung als etwas zu verbauen, nur weil es gerade rumliegt. 

edit: Wenn ich die Teichplanung so richtig im Kopf habe reden wir ja auch gerade mal von knapp 40qm Vlies die benötigt würden. Also bei Kosten für nen tolles Vlies von ca. 80 - 150 Euro je nach Qualität, dafür würde ich keine Experimente machen. Ist bei der Teichfolie das gleiche. Geb ich für ne bessere Folie nen Euro mehr aus, sind das mal gerade 40 Euro Mehrkosten, mit denen man dann ja deutlich mehr Sicherheit und Langlebigkeit kauft.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Michael der 2. (23. Apr. 2013)

*AW: reicht diese Teichfolie?*

Morgen

Eben, da hat der Wuzzel recht. Bleibt noch die Frage, wie sich diese Unterspannbahn gegen die Mikroorganismen in der Erde, gegen spitze Steine sowie Wurzeln verhällt. All das gibt es bekanntlich auf dem Dach selten. Demnach fällt mir hier auch kein Grund ein, warum die Hersteller darauf ein Augenmerk legen sollten. Das wäre ja sonst wie ein Auto, das auch 200 km/h im Rückwärtsgang fahren würde...

Grüße Michael


----------



## samorai (23. Apr. 2013)

*AW: reicht diese Teichfolie?*

Hi Ihr drei!
Lassen wir mal die Materialien da, wofür sie entwickelt wurden.Wenn jetzt gleich mit den richtigen Material gearbeitet wird,erwirbt man sich ja Erkenntnisse, auch wenn der Teich nicht der größte ist.Baufehler verzeiht er nicht.
Was ich aber noch schlimmer finde:Es wird weiter erzählt....Die aus dem Forum haben es gesagt....ja,ja,so haben sie es gesagt!....und dann bekommt der nächste einen "Baufehler".

LG Ron!


----------

